# Rock Around the Clock - Year 13



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I spoke with Dixie last night and am comfortable with the fact that VCAN will be the coordinating organization for this event. In fact,* kudos to VCAN *for their efforts to see that this annual tradition continues.

Whether or not there will ultimately be prizes or its determined that we're simply fishing for bragging rights [this year], you can count me in. As last year's 2nd place winner, I feel honor bound to keep the pressure on for the rest of you. So look to see me there. You'll know you've found me when you see the green 55 gallon garbage can on Roleez wheels (MY fishing cart!).

So when you're passing by... or stopping to see the trophy fish that I'm just about to catch... be sure and say "hi"! I look forward to seeing you there!! :beer:


Jim


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

There are no fish at Seagull


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I am glad to see Jim is still real humble  Jim you know the only reason yall won is because me and Eric wasn't there  but ya never know we just might show this year and,,,,, well just remember third place aint a bad spot


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I had no idea they've been doing the "rock around the clock" tournament for 13 years! Probably won't be able to make it out, but I'm crossing my fingers. Best luck to yall.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Now that you mention it... I think it is the Annual Striped Bass World Championship (not necessarily the RATC... but of which the RATC is a part) that is in its 13th year...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jim.. if'n I ain't eel'n at the high rise.. I may need you and Dave to block the wind again this year =P


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm going to try to make it. Just look for the guy dripping bunker oil:fishing: and throwing soft plastics.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I am thinking about coming down with my Father in law! He lives in Hampton. I know that I won't be out there for 24 hours straight! Do I have to pay the toll each time that I go back and forth?

Thanks,
MYT


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

mytmouse said:


> I am thinking about coming down with my Father in law! He lives in Hampton. I know that I won't be out there for 24 hours straight! Do I have to pay the toll each time that I go back and forth?
> 
> Thanks,
> MYT


James, you have to pay the $12 toll when you come on the bridge tunnel. You don't have to pay the toll when you leave. You can't leave the bridge and come back on without paying the $12 to come back on the bridge. You'll also need to pick up all your bait, ice, food, drinks, etc. before you get on the bridge. There is no place to get those things on the bridge. Ocean's East 2 is right before the bridge tunnel, and your moat convenient place to stop. Typed this on my phone, sorry if it's sloppy.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

No prob, I'm just trying to plan my trip out if I go! How do you guys plan on doing it? Don't worry about the reply it was easily understandable!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> No prob, I'm just trying to plan my trip out if I go! How do you guys plan on doing it?


I live in Norfolk and if I head out for RATC I will try to be out there Friday at about 10pm, and stay until the AM on Sunday. There are times when I am out there for 24-36 hours anyway, so I definitely don't plan to leave pier and come back later during a tournament. I just bring a small food and drink cooler and a larger fish and bait cooler with bags of ice in it. I also bring along a spare pair of shoes or two, spare clothes, and a small blanket and pillow for catching a few Zzzz's in the car. A couple times I have brought a portable DVD player for those hours when the fish bite is slack and I feel like warming up in my car for a bit.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

how much it is to enter????


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

is there a rod limit and is ocean east gonna b open late that night????


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Porta Johns being bought in??? 

Or will they have the usual 24/7 around the back facilities available?? 

:--|


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

ill be out there again in the cold and wind. i herd that the resturant closed down any one know. 
HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE.

GOOD FISHING:fishing:


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

yea its closed


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

no need to speak of the competition, jim. i have already been declared the winner in advance on my reputation alone


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Chugg'n & plug'n said:


> no need to speak of the competition, jim. i have already been declared the winner in advance on my reputation alone


I'm not so sure... 

Flooding one's own basement so as to get in some advance tournament practice is an act that would certainly be considered questionable by many. Questionable enough, in fact, that I would not be the least bit surprised to find your advance reputational win to become fully neutered.

Thought you should know...


Jim


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Rules*

OK, 

We got a copy of the tourney rules late last night:

*Sea Gull Pier 24-Hour “Rock Around The Clock” 
2009 Rock Fish Tournament Rules and Regulations​*
1.	Specified species of fish: Striped Bass (As recognized by the International Game Fish Association, IGFA).
2.	Official event starting time is 0001 hours November 28, 2009, and will terminate at 2400 hours (midnight) November 28, 2009. 
3.	No fish will be accepted at weigh-in that measure less than 18” or between 28” and 34.” It is the angler’s responsibility to first measure their fish to be sure that the fish meets Virginia Striped Bass Chesapeake Bay Fall Season regulations prior to presenting for official weigh-in. Also, please note that only 1 fish of the 2 fish possession limit may be 34 inches or larger. 
4.	A maximum of two fish per person will be accepted at weigh-in during the event.
5.	Anglers must be officially registered for the event prior to catching a qualifying entry. Proof of registration (registration number) must be presented to the weigh master when entering a fish. 
6.	No cash or prizes will be awarded until the after the completion of the Striped Bass World Championship on December 31, 2009. 
7.	Anglers must weigh their fish at an official CBBT Championship weigh station. 
8.	All fish must be caught on rod and reel in a fair and sportsmanlike manner. No fish will be considered for entry if shot, speared, gillnetted, gaffed, frozen, or mutilated.
9.	All fish entered are subject to thorough examination both externally and internally by the weigh master and the Championship committee. The weigh master, at his or her discretion, may open the stomach cavity and examine the contents of any fish entered.
10.	The weigh master has been instructed on the proper procedures of completing the weigh-in forms, however, it is also the responsibility of the angler to ensure that all of the information is correct and that the weight and length of the fish, as well as the time of weigh-in has been recorded accurately. This should be done before signing the form.
11.	In the event of a tie in weight, the total length will be used as a tiebreaker, with the longest total length the winner. If a tie still exists, time of weigh-in will determine the winner, with the first fish weighed declared the winner.
12.	These rules and regulations are subject to change by the Championship Committee at any time and without notice. This event is also bound by the tournament rules and regulations of the Striped Bass World Championship. 


*Striped Bass Chesapeake Bay Fall Season
October 4 through December 31

Minimum Size Limit =	18 inches

Maximum Size Limit * =	28 inches 

Possession Limit October 4 through December 31 =	2 per person​*
** 1 fish of the 2 fish possession limit may be 34 inches or larger; no fish may be kept between 28 and 34 inches.*
*

Handling and Releasing Fish*

1. Plan ahead. Minimize stress and exhaustion by using tackle strong enough to land fish quickly. Set hooks quickly to minimize the opportunity for fish to swallow hooks and avoid the use of treble hooks. When practical, bend down the barbs on hooks or use barbless hooks. When using bait consider the use of circle hooks, which minimize the possibility of "deep-hooking" fish.

2. Minimize the handling of fish, and do not touch the eyes or gills. Large fish are best released by leaving them in the water and removing the hooks. Small fish should be brought on board and handled with a damp towel or damp cotton gloves, which will minimize damage to the fish's skin and protective slime coating. Control the fish, gently but firmly, so it cannot "flop" around and cause itself any further injury. Do not use a gaff to boat large fish; consider using a large net. 

3. Use the right tools to remove the hooks. Needlenose pliers work well for fish hooked in the mouth, while a deep-throat dehooker or disgorger should be used for fish hooked deeply in the throat. Cut the leader close to the fish's mouth for fish hooked deeply in soft tissue areas (stomach, eg.) or if hook removal is not possible. Never pull or jerk on the leader to remove a hook. 

4. Release fish gently, and if the fish is stressed or exhausted, revive it by gently moving it forward through the water until it is able to swim off.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Press Release*

Here's the press release, don't exactly know when/where it went out to? Also the Striped Bass World championship website is not up at this time.

Unsure of exact prizes this year, but looks like Cabela's is sponsoring.
________________________________________

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE FOR MORE INFORMATION:
Kevin Crum
Phone: 757-965-7799
e-mail: [email protected] 


THE 12th ANNUAL STRIPED BASS WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP SERVES UP
THANKSGIVING WEEKEND PIER TOURNAMENT FOR ANGLERS

*-- 24 hour Rock Around The Clock at the CBBT Pier --*

(Virginia Beach, VA., November 19, 2009) – Crisp fall weather and an abundance of stripers migrating into warmer waters make November an ideal month for fishing in Coastal Virginia. And this year it offers anglers more ways to reel in prizes for their catch. The Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel’s Rock Around the Clock 24-Hour Sea Gull Pier Rockfish Tournament — held in conjunction with the 12th Annual Cabela’s Striped Bass World Championship— make fishing over the holiday weekend almost as enticing as the traditional oven-roasted turkey. 


*Rock Around The Clock 24 hour Sea Gull Pier Rockfish Tournament
(Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel, Saturday, Nov. 28th)*

Back by popular demand, the Rock Around The Clock 24-Hour Gull Sea Pier Rockfish Tournament will again be hosted by the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel. This 24-hour event is open to anglers fishing from the Sea Gull Fishing Pier from midnight to midnight on Saturday, November 28th. Last year over 100 anglers participated in the event and the winning striper was caught by Butch Hall of Virginia Beach, VA and weighed in at 26-8. 

The event is only requires a $5.00 fee for adults to participate (age 16 and under are free). No pre-registration is required. Tournament officials from VCAN (Virginia Coastal Access Now)will be on-hand to collect fees and weigh-in striped bass on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel’s certified scales throughout the event. Prizes will be awarded for the five largest Striped Bass caught during the event. For more information on-line visit www.vcanaccess.com, www.cbbt.com or www.StripedBassWorldChampionship.com.

###


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Not to split hairs... but last year was the 12th year... :spam:


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Shows he needs to update his press release more carefully or maybe Cabela's didnt sponsor the first year!


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

unless something happens ill be there again just like every year since it started. man last year was cold bring rain gear for wind block and waarrm clothes .:beer:


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Prize Update!!!*

VCAN is trying to confirm the official prizes being offered by the Tourney at this time, but VCAN has also stepped up to the plate and will be awarding prizes to the Top 5 anglers in addition to whatever the tourney is offering.

Prizes to be awarded by VCAN are as follows:

*1st* - Custom Conventional 6' pier rod (wrapped in gold/black) with Diawa Firewolf 47Hi reel, BPS 370 Qualifier Bag loaded with line and tackle. Estimated retail value of $275+!

*2nd* - Custom built WRI 823 with Batson hardware (Spinning; wrapped in Black/Gold) with Diawa Sweepfire 3500 reel, VCAN bucket with line, sinkers and other misc items. Estimated Total retail value of $250+!

*3rd* - Custom Conventional built 6" pier rod (wrapped in Green/Black/Gold) with 3 Gal. VCAN bucket and assorted items. Estimated Total retail value of $100+.

*4th & 5th* - VCAN 3 Gal. Buckets with assorted tackle. Estimated retail value of $30+.

If you are one of the Top 5 anglers and are on site at Midnight when the tourney is over, we will have your prize for you on the spot! No waiting!!

Will get some pictures up of the prizes here soon! Come out and fish the tourney!!!! 

****If you are out of town, Local pick or delivery can be arranged for prizes, if you are not on site when tourney is over.*** *​


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Again, a hearty *WELL DONE* to *VCAN*!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dang Steve.. no raffle? Thanks fer sweeting the tourney.. I really want the:



> 2nd - Custom built WRI 823 with Batson hardware (Spinning; wrapped in Black/Gold) with Diawa Sweepfire 3500 reel, VCAN bucket with line, sinkers and other misc items. Estimated Total retail value of $250+!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Loot*

Can only do so much with my camera in the garage, but here they are:

*1st Place* (2 views to show it better and no the red head waders in the picture are not included):


















*
2nd Place:*










*3rd Place:*










*4th/5th Place:*










*VCAN Buckets have two packs of hooks, gotcha plug, (2) 2oz cannonball jig heads, 2 flounder rigs, pack of 4" storm shads, 8 pyramid sinkers (1oz to 8oz assorted),and more!*

Hope to add more to the prize packages before the tourney!!!!!


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

how many rods allowed too each person?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so pissed! I gotta miss it due to my beautiful dear wife has invited people to come over for dinner that night...ugghhh the nerve.  I'm gonna mark it on my calendar for next year though, I am drooling over those prizes, not a bad return for 5 bucks and a day of fishing! Good luck guys!

MYT


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

any p&s'ers down for a 5 winner take all purse?


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be there... Lord help me!! this should be fun! 

is there gonna be a limit to how many rods per person?


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

hey im lookin for a ride ill help with the toll and bait ill be in hampton by the hospital anybody want a new fishing buddy send me a message


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll probably try and make it out there. I need to scrounge up some gas, bait, and toll money though. 

Good news is that most of the lights on the pier were fixed. All the north side lights below the pier were out after the storm, and they were fixed sometime late last week. Only two of the lights that shine into the water remain out (about midway down the pier). The bad news is of course that the restaurant is closed till next summer.



Juan_EZ said:


> is there gonna be a limit to how many rods per person?


The rod limit at Seagull is posted as 2 rods per person, but I've only seen that enforced once and only heard of it being enforced a few times. Personally I take 3 rods most of the time. Two heavier rods with fishfinder rigs, and one for throwing lures or fishing for bait. Sometimes only 2 are in the water and 1 is a backup. Maybe they will enforce something for the tournament though...


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

ORF Pete said:


> The rod limit at Seagull is posted as 2 rods per person, but I've only seen that enforced once and only heard of it being enforced a few times. Personally I take 3 rods most of the time. Two heavier rods with fishfinder rigs, and one for throwing lures or fishing for bait. Sometimes only 2 are in the water and 1 is a backup. Maybe they will enforce something for the tournament though...



ya i was thinking the same thing... 3 and in the cart(2 fishing one way or another at a time) will have a couple xtra in the truck as well... damn!! i love being a tackle whore!! (but my wallet hates me for it!!! )


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now this is gonna scare ya,,, I will be there in a Official Manner  so everyone will be on their best behavior  

Now for the good part,, I will be staying close to my camper most of the time staying warm 

A good time will be had by all and hope to see everyone.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

trying to get Britt to make a special trip for the tourney.. Show me how to cast more than 50 feet... LOL =P


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Pot sweetened!*

The VCAN Prize pot has been sweetened a bit yet again, here is the updated Prize list:

*1st* - Custom Conventional 6' pier rod (wrapped in gold/black) with Diawa Firewolf 47Hi reel, BPS 370 Qualifier Bag loaded with line and tackle. Estimated retail value of $300+! *(more tackle added to bag)*

*2nd* - Custom built WRI 823 with Batson hardware (Spinning; wrapped in Black/Gold) with *Team Diawa 3500BG reel*, VCAN bucket with line, sinkers and other misc items. Estimated Total retail value of $275+! *(more stuff added to bucket as well)*

*3rd* - Custom Conventional built 6" pier rod (wrapped in Green/Black/Gold) with 3 Gal. VCAN bucket and assorted items. Estimated Total retail value of $100+. *(More stuff added to bucket)*

*4th* - Diawa sweepfire 3500 spinning reel and VCAN 3 Gal. Bucket! Estimated retail value of $60+.

*5th* - VCAN 3 Gal. Bucket with assorted tackle. Estimated retail value of $40+.

We did also receive a list of prizes offered by the Tourney itself which looks like it is sponsored by Hook & Tackle Outfitters. I have a .pdf if anyone wants to see it send me a PM with your e-mail address. From first glance, the prizes offered by the tourney itself are:

1st- $125 GC, H&T Tourney Shirt, Striper Lure set from Hopkin's, Manns & Swedes

2nd -$100 GC, $125 GC, H&T Tourney Shirt, Striper Lure set from Hopkin's, Manns & Swedes

3rd -$75 GC, $125 GC, H&T Tourney Shirt, Striper Lure set from Hopkin's, Manns & Swedes

4th -$50 GC, $125 GC, H&T Tourney Shirt, Striper Lure set from Hopkin's, Manns & Swedes

5th -$25 GC, $125 GC, H&T Tourney Shirt, Striper Lure set from Hopkin's, Manns & Swedes

*Special thanks to Shooter for offering to be there in an "Official Manner"!​*
:beer:We also plan to have some light refreshments as well for everyone out there fishing!opcorn:​


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Best luck to you guys. Looking forward to the reports and results.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dixie719 said:


> *Special thanks to Shooter for offering to be there in an "Official Manner"!​*
> ​




Ya know all that means is I will have my STICK with me ​


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Weather Update:*

Friday Night: W wind 20 to 23 kt. Mostly clear. Waves 3 to 4 ft. (Low 37)

Saturday: W wind 16 to 19 kt decreasing to 12 to 15 kt in the afternoon. Sunny. Waves 2 to 3 ft. (High 56)

Saturday Night: WSW wind 10 to 12 kt. Mostly clear. Waves 2 to 3 ft. (Low 38)


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dress warm ladies


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

I was wondering how crowded does the pier get during this tournament? It doesn't seem to be an overly large pier to begin with at least compared to OVP.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Dixie719 said:


> *Weather Update:*
> 
> Friday Night: W wind 20 to 23 kt. Mostly clear. Waves 3 to 4 ft. (Low 37)
> 
> ...


that should push all the fish right into the pier.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

shooter, you still have that propane stove?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

kaizenakira said:


> I was wondering how crowded does the pier get during this tournament? It doesn't seem to be an overly large pier to begin with at least compared to OVP.


Its alot shorter but nice and wide.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Chugg'n & plug'n said:


> shooter, you still have that propane stove?


Hadn't thought about bringing it but what ya gonna cook for me??


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

how crowded does it get



9


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Uh*

Yall might wanna check for possible wind restrictions of campers, trailers, etc....if you plan to head out today. I heard there was some type of vehicle restriction at some point this morning.

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/arnssummary.shtml?port=cs&stn=8638863+Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Ya know all that means is I will have my STICK with me


Is that walking or otherwise?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Is that walking or otherwise?


As my dear ol sweet mom always said "Just mess up and yall will find out"


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Now for the good part,, I will be staying close to my camper most of the time staying warm


What else is new? 

At least Al will have a place to take a dump.


----------

